# J-10 Fighter Photos & Videos Thread



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:

3


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore

credits houshangahi

J-10B PT01 with russian AL-31FN engine





J-10B PT05 with chinese WS10A engine

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore

houshangahi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore

houshangahi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blackops

Make 1 fr j20 also plz


----------



## TOPGUN

Man i am just in love with j10-B (FC-20) i can't wait to see it in our colors what a beauty really


----------



## CardSharp

TOPGUN said:


> Man i am just in love with j10-B (FC-20) i can't wait to see it in our colors what a beauty really


 
From Anti-body's post on China defence forum.


ANTIBODY said:


> colour scheme might be like this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more here
> Need Photoshop Experts for JF-17 Wallpapers

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nescafe

CardSharp said:


> From Anti-body's post on China defence forum.








i dont know why its looking even more cool then the F16...is it due to the color scheme or simply the exhilaration of **** flag....its a babbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Manticore

houshangahi----- man i think i always get your name wrong!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DV RULES

J-10B with DSI inlets look more attractive than J-10A.


----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore




----------



## razgriz19



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZaYYaF

I can't see several pictures in this thread, or is it just me? I am going to point the post no. i.e, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 13, 14, 17, 18, 19. Please edit the links. Thanks!


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

---------- Post added at 08:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:14 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 11:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:52 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:53 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:53 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:53 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 12:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:07 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 12:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:08 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 12:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:09 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 12:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:09 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 12:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:10 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 12:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:10 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 12:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:10 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 12:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:11 PM ----------

















---------- Post added at 12:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:12 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 12:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:12 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 12:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:13 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 12:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:13 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 12:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:14 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 12:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:14 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore




----------



## houshanghai

*[HD] J10B PT 05 with WS10B (132KN) was being tested (2011 .914)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## houshanghai



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## houshanghai

this pic of j10b looks like a smiling shark

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HANI



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## houshanghai

China Air Force August 1st Aerobatic Team&#12288;J10S in shangdong,weifang airshow 11.1 2011)






J10 canards with 90° deflection angle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

Delta winged fighter jet awsome design

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

for some reason the J-10 looks a lot like a shark.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cool_Soldier

Cool Pics.I wish to see them in PAF soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## houshanghai

a nice video clip of J10B Test Flight in September 2011 






thx to hk299792458 upload

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fjavaid

TOPGUN said:


> Man i am just in love with j10-B (FC-20) i can't wait to see it in our colors what a beauty really


 
Dude i pray ur wish becomes reality...however J10-A Modified to PAF requirements may be our FC-20...


----------



## houshanghai

J10B pt 05 new pic


----------



## nomi007

cool pictures


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore

credits
grey boy 2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore

grey boy 2 credits

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

Does the J-10 with its canards remind anyone of '*the Chinese Migs*' from Command and Conquer Generals ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

Armstrong said:


> Does the J-10 with its canards remind anyone of '*the Chinese Migs*' from Command and Conquer Generals ?



Yeah it does.
I hope they bring China back for Generals 2 in 2013 but I think China is being dropped for another exotic faction - India perhaps? Who knows, but im pretty sure China and the USA wont be in generals 2 but maybe added on later as DLC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Pics Of J-10/FC20
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore




----------



## mosu

f[/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mosu



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mosu



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

these are rather old pictures&#12290;new ones are expected to emerge en mass towards the end of this year or early next year&#12290;

all batch-production types&#12290;


----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luftwaffe

Rare Photograph of J-10A

I noticed nose cone is sleek then previous A models perhaps it is one of those rare Prototypes.


----------



## mosu

People's Liberation Army Air Force J-10 Vanguard Vigorous Dragon fires BVRAAM


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Myth_buster_1

ANTIBODY said:


>



can this beast carry AAM under its belly?


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore




----------



## yusheng




----------



## yusheng




----------



## yusheng




----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore

http://i.imgur.com/4NEG6L5.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/eSlCbdi.png
http://i.imgur.com/4NEG6L5.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/x4G2r01.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/xDcFsmv.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/NREPyaE.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/own5VDX.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/YLevfqR.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/lmqLvdT.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/lL6qwl0.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/Y22vo4E.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/ht17VRm.png
http://i.imgur.com/pzLkzLX.png
http://i.imgur.com/jaVaGXf.png
http://i.imgur.com/JAIoSk6.png
http://i.imgur.com/3Mv821L.png
http://i.imgur.com/mlxUvEZ.png
http://i.imgur.com/3GAR2bC.png
http://i.imgur.com/aqmEaSs.png
http://i.imgur.com/9i3t5qe.png
http://i.imgur.com/dq3Mu3W.png
http://i.imgur.com/x1Ag57t.png


----------



## S. Martin

Manticore said:


>


Nice pixs, look neat and clear!


----------



## Fabricio Tavares

Very nice pics!


----------

